# $1 type lights from Ebay



## SixM (May 19, 2010)

Has anyone received their orders from Digitalzone or other sellars on the $1 flashlights?
I'm looking for continued feed back and discussion on these lights, the other thread was locked, let's keep this one open.
My order is on it's way, I'll let you all know how it turns out.


----------



## RedForest UK (May 19, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*

I got mine about a week ago. The one marked 'Police 3w' is a lot dimmer than the other one, it pulls 0.38A where the other pulls about 0.65 I think, but maybe thats just a sample issue. 

They look alright, and are a bit smaller than I had expected. The build quality, as you would expect, is very poor; thin plastic lense, marks on the reflector, very blue tint etc, but it all holds together, seems water resistant, and lights up, even if not very bright..


----------



## Zatoichi (May 19, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*

I ordered a couple which should be here soon, but I have very low expections. Hearing that they're great value for $1 doesn't fill me with confidence. They should be okay for lending out or for the kids though.


----------



## SixM (May 19, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*



RedForest UK said:


> I got mine about a week ago. The one marked 'Police 3w' is a lot dimmer than the other one, it pulls 0.38A where the other pulls about 0.65 I think, but maybe thats just a sample issue.
> 
> They look alright, and are a bit smaller than I had expected. The build quality, as you would expect, is very poor; thin plastic lense, marks on the reflector, very blue tint etc, but it all holds together, seems water resistant, and lights up, even if not very bright..



Is the beam any better than the keychain Fauxtons, brightness-tint?


----------



## RedForest UK (May 19, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*



SixM said:


> Is the beam any better than the keychain Fauxtons, brightness-tint?



Well, the beam is very different, much more flashlighty, it has a clear hotspot and then a spill beam. The Police 3w one is probably putting out a bit less than a DX fauxton, but the other one is about twice as bright so is a bit brighter than one. The tints are sort of off white blue tinged colour, compared to the purply yellow colour of my fauxton. 

Overall I'd say the beam was preferable over the fauxton, and actually very useful somewhere with no other ambient light, but as any $1 light would, it still leaves a lot to be desired..


----------



## SixM (May 19, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*

Thank you for the information, I am keeping my expectations low, but hoping for the best.
I did order some of the ones that are marked Police too, actually the ones DZ had listed weren't marked Police, maybe I'll get lucky and they'll be a different batch. Either way, I have some little ones that will enjoy them, as long as they work.


----------



## moviles (May 19, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*

I have one,avoid this flashlights, bad led


----------



## alpg88 (May 19, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*

i bought a dozen of 1aa 1w lights from e bay a while back (have only 3 left), they pulled about 200ma. measured at the tail.
for a buck and change that i paid for them they were great, only 2 were dim, pulled 80ma. 
pretty decent lights. not total junk at all.
took 6 on my trip to Jamaica, gave 1 to, the guy that drove me around, my bartender, security guard, maintenance guy in my hotel...ect. as a souvenirs. they were surprised, usually tourists take souvenirs, not give them away.


----------



## Painkiller1009 (May 19, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*

I just recived 2 of regular lights not the police version.
One is great works like a champ.
The other works great but the beam is a little off. The led is not centered up well making it bounce off the reflector. But still works just not as pretty.
I tried 14500s in them and they don't like them at all made the led very angry. Super bright for 2 seconds and them dimmed way out.
For $2 I can't complain at all. One light is going in my rail buggy for night time wrenching the other will be a light for the kids to play with.


----------



## Tuikku (May 20, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*

I got 10 and 1 was broken.

Ordered 10 more to give-aways.

Good price/quality ratio.


----------



## InHisName (May 21, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*

I've just ordered one of these, ( ...50s). 

One month ago, I was only a batteryaholic, and now I have three 1xAAA lights and one 1xAA on the way. Hmmmphhh, you guys are mean. :twothumbs

While I wait I just got my 'free' flashlight from Coast. Initially it seemed better than my Fenix E01 depite being longer, but then disconnected it self at lower voltages. I am trying to grab the voltage right after it cuts out, but I keep missing it by too much.


----------



## Zatoichi (May 21, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*

My pair arrived today, both working. I'd say they're about as bright as 5mm led's, and have a little throw due to the reflectors. I think the Fenix-esque appearance would make them more impressive loaners (I'm not sure I'd give them out as gifts) than fauxtons, and running off regular AA's makes them less disposable (depending how long they hold up). 

Yes, not bad for a dollar.


----------



## jk037 (May 21, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*

Still haven't had a failure!  

Several of the 20 I ordered are now in regular use: one in my toolbox at home, one in toolbox at work, one carried around by my girlfriend in her handbag, one as my "throw in overnight bag as a backup for my backups", and have given 5 or 6 away to people at work. 

None have given any problems so far, as I mentioned in the other thread they can be fussy about batteries (preferring ones with a more prominent positive pole for best contact) but this means that they're generally happier with cheap cells instead of more expensive Duracells (which have relatively flat positive poles) - bonus! 

Incidentally, when I've let my colleagues have a play with one of these lights and asked them how much they think it cost, their replies have ranged from £8 to £30!


----------



## stangster (May 21, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*



Zatoichi said:


> I'd say they're about as bright as 5mm led's, and have a little throw due to the reflectors.


I'd say they are WAY brighter than a 5mm LED. Upon doing a ceiling bounce test, the $1.47 light is as bright as my SL 4AA 7(5mm) LED. Of course, it throws way better than the SL...which is floody.

But then again, I may have been lucky with the 4 that I got! I ordered a bunch more so we'll see.


----------



## Zatoichi (May 21, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*



stangster said:


> I'd say they are WAY brighter than a 5mm LED.



Having compared them with my E01 and a DX fauxton, yes there is a significant difference, maybe 3 times brighter?


----------



## stangster (May 22, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*



Zatoichi said:


> I'd say they're about as bright as 5mm led's..





Zatoichi said:


> Having compared them with my E01 and a DX fauxton, yes there is a significant difference, maybe 3 times brighter?


You now see the light! 

And I definitely agree, not bad at all for a $1.47!

Quick cell phone pics. Ebay vs ARC AAA.

About 2-3ft away. Dirt showing above the concrete in next pic.






About 3-4ft away onto dirt.





About 5ft from a bamboo roll up blind. 
Dont know what the 2 blobs (in both beams) and lone light in the middle are....? 





Looking downward. The dirt gap is about 16".


----------



## SixM (May 22, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*

If they put out 20-30 lumens of light that would be great, I've carried a Streamlight Microstream around a lot and it's output is good for general, close work. I've put in many years using AA and AAA Mini Mags on the job and look what they put out.
If they are somewhat durable, that would be icing on the cake.


----------



## SixM (May 22, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*

Stangster, those look great great, thanks for the comparisons shots.


----------



## RepProdigious (May 22, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*

I bought 10 of those, arrived in 5 days! I took one apart to see whats on the inside, i lost one :thinking: and i gave 3 to friends.... So i still have a few to give out.

For this kind of money you really cant go wrong! Just the lanyard thing every single light comes with would be more expensive here in the Netherlands than that complete light


----------



## vasp1 (May 22, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*

Received my second one today - ordered on 11th May - iit's never going to win a beauty contest; it's surprisingly bright and for this little money I'm not going to complain. I will certainly order a couple more.


----------



## petergunn (May 22, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*

FYI - if you have old emitters lying around these are surprisingly easy to upgrade if you also replace the driver.

1) make a heatsink

drill two holes in 3 dimes for the lead wires
glue the 3 dimes together so the holes line up
file the edge flat (60 secs with a hand file)

2) glue the emitter on top

3) run the wires from the driver through the holes and solder to emitter

4) glue the driver to the bottom of the heatsink

5) remove old pill from light

take off tailcap
tap pill+reflector+lens out front using rod & hammer
(watch you dont mark your desk/floor/etc)

6) insert new pill+reflector+lens (reuse spring & lens)

(I had old 18.5mm aluminum reflectors but you could reuse the
reflector if you mod it to fit the emitter) 

I just lined up the pill+reflector+lens in a clamp and forced it 
back inside slowly.

Then you have a pretty bright light for very few $$.

I used DX 25505 driver ($1.49 ea with bulk), DX 5951 reflector ($1.40 ea with bulk) and 3 dimes for a heatsink ($0.30) - so total of $3.20 for the mod if you already have an emitter or $1.79 if you reuse the plastic reflector.

-PG


----------



## Flying Turtle (May 22, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*

Got one of these as a gift. The rubber tailcap went "pop" after a battery leaked, but otherwise it works great. Pretty good battery drainer.

Geoff


----------



## Tuikku (May 22, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*



petergunn said:


> Then you have a pretty bright light for very few $$.
> 
> I used DX 25505 driver ($1.49 ea with bulk), DX 5951 reflector ($1.40 ea with bulk) and 3 dimes for a heatsink ($0.30) - so total of $3.20 for the mod if you already have an emitter or $1.79 if you reuse the plastic reflector.



Nice 

Is it a stupid idea to change emitter to sku.11023 (Q5-WC) with that driver? :thinking:
(Other than price)

I could take a couple and update my RC-C6 to Q5 also... :thinking:


----------



## petergunn (May 23, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*



Tuikku said:


> Nice
> 
> Is it a stupid idea to change emitter to sku.11023 (Q5-WC) with that driver? :thinking:
> (Other than price)
> ...



It will work fine but as you say the economics start to make less sense if you spend $4+ on an emitter when you can buy entire flashlights with a decent emitter and driver for ~$10.

-PG


----------



## Tuikku (May 23, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*

Well, I decided to order 1 emitter + reflector + driver. Maybe I just update Romisen and use that leftover Q3 to test with 1$ light.
No dimes here, have to make some metal slab at work to use as heatsink.


----------



## ewok8 (May 24, 2010)

*$1 AA lights from Ebay - received 1st shipment of 6*

All 6 work great. Build quality has been accurately described elsewhere, but my opinion is that they are certainly worth a bit more than $1 + shipping. I bought a 6 pack of similar "looking" ones from Home Depot last spring and these new ones are MUCH brighter. Brighter than my DX fauxtons but not as bright as my $10 DX Ultrafire.
I'm going to give away 4-5 of them immediately and keep one for long term monitoring/testing. Probably will buy another 6-8 for other gifts. I think any non-flashaholic will be very happy to receive one of these for a glovebox or top of refrigerator spare light. I used Rayovacs in the giveaways but have an Eneloop in my keeper. As long as the seller does not changes suppliers and adversely affect quality, I think these are true bargains


----------



## petergunn (May 24, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*

FYI - latest batch are different - about 2mm longer, wont tail stand, different finish and quality of tailcap has degraded a bit. Looks like a different pill but same emitter and seems just as bright.

-PG


----------



## stangster (May 24, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*



petergunn said:


> FYI - latest batch are different - about 2mm longer, wont tail stand, different finish and quality of tailcap has degraded a bit. Looks like a different pill but same emitter and seems just as bright.
> 
> -PG


Mine don't tailstand either (w/o a balancing act). When did you receive the latest batch? And what's the total length on the new ones?

Thanks!


----------



## light on (May 25, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*

any photos of the flashlight?


----------



## Tuikku (May 25, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*



stangster said:


> Mine don't tailstand either (w/o a balancing act). When did you receive the latest batch? And what's the total length on the new ones?
> 
> Thanks!



My second order had also these 2mm longer lights.

Theres also another slight difference. If you look down the battery tube, the circuit board seems to be different. There´s a blob of solder also in the middle of the board. My first lights didn´t have that in them.

First lights were all ON by default. Lights I got today were OFF.

All 10/10 were working. One had a small connection / flickering issua but it went away.
One had a piece of broken lanyard attached to light and an intact lanyard was added to the pouch, not connected to light.

I don´t complain.


----------



## petergunn (May 25, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*



stangster said:


> ... When did you receive the latest batch? And what's the total length on the new ones?



4 days ago (Saturday). Old was 93mm, new is 95mm.

I tried to replace the tailcap cover with a glow-in-the-dark one (DX 5714) adding an o-ring between the clickie and the case to try and make it tailstand. It took significant effort to remove the clickie and avoid bending the thin metal. In the end it sort of worked (wobbly tailstand) and it does actually look very cool but its probably not worth the effort and you stand a good chance of permanent damage to the body if you're not really careful.

-PG


----------



## petergunn (May 25, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*



Tuikku said:


> My second order had also these 2mm longer lights.
> 
> Theres also another slight difference. If you look down the battery tube, the circuit board seems to be different. There´s a blob of solder also in the middle of the board. My first lights didn´t have that in them.
> 
> ...



Yes, same here. New pill is black with circuit attached to the bottom of the emitter board - the board that contacts the battery is bare - so totally different design. The lens on the new ones were more scratched up than the old but improved after removing and cleaning with a paper towel. Also, couple of lights arrived with far too much grease on the threads and it had oozed out but no biggie - all 15 lights worked fine.

Tailcaps are slightly longer (and lower quality) but same threads as the old ones so they are interchangeable.

-PG


----------



## Tuikku (May 26, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*



petergunn said:


> Also, couple of lights arrived with far too much grease on the threads and it had oozed out but no biggie -
> 
> -PG



3 of them were indeed very oily...


----------



## SixM (May 27, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*

I received my lights today, all 15 are working. :twothumbs
The Police marked ones are a little dimmer as mentioned earlier, but still well worth the $$. The regular Fenix styled ones (like a mini P3D) are about as bright as my Streamlight Microstream maybe a touch dimmer, so I'm OK with the output. The tint isn't that bad either. I actually have one, maybe two, out of the lot with a nice white tint to them. The rest have a slight blue but not as bad as the Fauxtons, or a Streamlight Nano. The Police marked ones have a slightly green tint.
I'm very pleased, I think these would still be a pretty good deal at 3$-4$ ea. although, I wouldn't be buying 10 at a time, at that price.
Gave the kids a couple, gave the wife a couple, the cars, garage, basement, I just might have to order some more.


----------



## rider (May 28, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*

I just got a couple of these for evaluation and thought I'd do a quick comparison with a similar power LED light that runs on a single AA.


*Ebay $1 Light:*

The light is about what I'd expect for $1- as cheap as can be and still light up. The light is direct drive off of a single AA cell.
I would estimate, comparing it to known sources such as an HDS/Ra and the subsequently mentioned Romisen, that it puts out about 10 lumens.

The aluminum is very thin, but probably not structurally problematic for just tossing it in a bag. The light is painted black (not anodized, not surprising for $1!) and the light still smells of outgassing paint. The light is fairly slippery and the relief grooves and angles in it don't provide a good grip. The light has no anti-roll properties- you'll need to mount a lanyard in order to keep it from rolling.

The front plastic window is tenuously glued in place above a smooth reflector that doesn't disguise beam artifacts generated by reflector defects and gouges.

The LED is a cheap unidentifiable Chinese power LED with an annoyingly blue tint.

The "electronics", which I'm assuming is basically a directly driven LED sitting atop a little aluminum wafer, appears to be stuffed into the light from the top before the reflector and window are glued in. The LED doesn't appear to have any thermal path to the body of the light; after 5 minutes of runtime, the body is still nearly room temperature.

The tailcap threads, as may be expected, are bare aluminum and very loose, but since the light is a clicky, you just have to wrench down on the tailcap a bit to ensure it stays tight. The button is a reverse clicky, flush with the tail (the light will tailstand as long as a lanyard is not attached; the lanyard attachment is a single hole and the lanyard will unbalance the light when it's installed). The textured black rubber button has the absolutely putrid smell of cheap Chinese rubber (think Harbor Freight) and I start feeling ill after being around it for a few minutes.

The provided O-ring isn't matched to the ID of the tailcap, and water freely enters the light with even minimal submersion of 1".

The supplied lanyard is nearly worthless.

I compared the ebay light ($1.49 shipped; so it is 1/8th the cost of the Romisen) to a $12 Romisen RC-H3 from DX.



*Romisen RC-H3*

The Romisen is also a single AA light which puts out an estimated 15 lumens.

I would say I'd rather have one Romisen than eight ebay lights.

The Romisen is made of substantially thicker aluminum that holds nicely in the hand and isn't likely to get accidentally crushed. 
The LED is a Cree with a nice creamy white output (actually impressive for a $12 light). The Romisen has an orange peel reflector with a very good uniform beam pattern and a slightly brighter and more usable spill. The bezel unscrews, giving easy access to the emitter for replacement or mods. The LED has at least a hint of heatsinking to the body of the light; the light will begin to warm noticeably within 60 seconds of being turned on.

The orange rubber switch cover hides a forward clicky (much better than the reverse clicky on the ebay light) and doesn't stink. The light is relatively waterproof and will survive a dunk without problems. The light also has no anti-roll properties and needs a lanyard attached to keep it from rolling. The clicky does protrude beyond the end of the tailcap and prevents it from tailstanding. The lanyard is at least serviceable. 



*Summary:*

I certainly wouldn't consider the Romisen to be a quality light, but it is serviceable and seems unlikely to disintegrate into pieces without warning.

The ebay light gives no such reassurances, and I absolutely wouldn't even consider it for personal use in any circumstance if I had most any other light available.

All in all, I can see getting the ebay light (item 280442891750 in this case) maybe to give to a child old enough to know better than to shine it in someone's eye, but perhaps not responsible enough to care for a better light (hopefully it's somebody else's kid 

Please do not attempt to use it yourself or give it to anyone you consider a friend. :huh:








To follow up...

Picture of the Chinese emitter in the $1 ebay special:





Cree XR-C in the Romisen (the emitter alone probably cost more than the other flashlight):





Ebay window (yes, the dust, dirt, scratches, and specular highlights caused by reflector blemishes are all behind the window):





Romisen window and reflector:


----------



## SixM (May 28, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*

I won't lose any sleep over purchasing these.

I _*could *_respect your opinion on these, but some of your comments I find humorous.

I can see why you wouldn't want to use one of these if the smell from the rubber alone makes you ill. 

Also, I don't think these lights will disintegrate without notice either, but time will tell I guess.

Artifacts from a defective and gouged reflector? Mine are in pretty good shape. The next light that I have that comes close to the price on these, doesn't even have a reflector. 

I think we realized these are cheap "bottom-of-the-barrel" Chinese lights for a $1 or whatever plus shipping. I'll use mine when I have a mind to and as long as it lights up I'll find it useful. And If I drop it off a 50' scaffold or some such mishap at work I'll not regret it.

To each his own. lovecpf


----------



## TorchBoy (May 28, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*



rider said:


> Romisen window and reflector:


I note that you didn't focus on the window for that shot.


----------



## Zatoichi (May 28, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*

No matter how much you put them down, they are the best AA flashlights I've ever come across... *for $1*. :shrug:

I'm quite impressed by the very low DOA rate too. I suppose the brightness will be hit and miss, but I'd say both of mine are putting out over 20 lumens. 

Admittedly I'd hesitate to give them as gifts, but for loaners I don't mind not getting back, they're perfect.

As for the grotty lens, that's pretty much the state my Mini Maglite lenses are in after a bit of use. Those scuffs are great for diffusing the beam.


----------



## rider (May 28, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*

Wow, I've never posted in the Budget Lights category before so I didn't expect such defensiveness. I thought I gave a pretty reasonable summary- what on earth are people expecting for a dollar?????? 

There's really nothing in my post that's subjective other than the smell of the rubber and the usefulness of the lanyard...

Anyway in response to Torchboy:



TorchBoy said:


> I note that you didn't focus on the window for that shot.



That is true, but that's because there was nothing to see on the Romisen window. However, I have taken two more shots, one focused on the Romisen window, the other on the Ebay $1 reflector.

Focused on window of Romisen:






Focused on reflector of ebay light:


----------



## Tuikku (May 28, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*



Zatoichi said:


> I'm quite impressed by the very low DOA rate too. I suppose the brightness will be hit and miss, but I'd say both of mine are putting out over 20 lumens.



I´m also waiting for more DOA reports, seems odd that there´s so little of them 

I have a couple of lights, that are dimmer but most of them will put out +-20 lumen when compared :shrug:


----------



## SixM (May 28, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*



rider said:


> Wow, I've never posted in the Budget Lights category before so I didn't expect such defensiveness. I thought I gave a pretty reasonable summary- what on earth are people expecting for a dollar??????




Rider I thought your post was pretty reasonable _*except *_for your summary. :laughing:

That part I disagree with.


----------



## mike.s (May 28, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*

Spending the same amount to spread half a dozen of these in various locations so they're available when needed, vs. spending the same for a single light which is easily forgotten? No contest. A bird in the hand is worth two (or eight) in the bush.

This is the budget forum. For $2 (including a quality alkaline AA), these are a deal, if you want a flashlight for the utility it provides, and not for any kind of bragging rights.

Seriously, picking on "lens" scratches? :sigh: If I need to find the TP in the camper, I simply don't care.


----------



## mccririck (May 29, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*

I work in attics a lot and have lost 3 flashlights this year already through carelessness. Cheap lights are handy.


----------



## InHisName (May 31, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*

Well my light came in a couple of days ago. For $1.48 I guess its ok. Comparing to my Fenix E01 and Coast 'freebee', I like their beam patterns better. Much less bright spot in middle. 

The Coast quits when battery voltage falls below 1.20v, that's real disappointing. There is still a small glow from the Fenix even at 0.23v, amazing!

Still haven't had time to monitor my $1.48 one to see how low voltage it can go and still make light.


----------



## paulr (May 31, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*



rider said:


> *Ebay $1 Light:* The light is about what I'd expect for $1- as cheap as can be and still light up. The light is direct drive off of a single AA cell.



That isn't possible if it's an LED light (unless there's been some amazing recent technology advance). There has to be a boost circuit to create the 3.3 volts or so required to get the led to light up.


----------



## stangster (May 31, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*



rider said:


> what on earth are people expecting for a dollar??????


Funny...that's the question you should be asking *yourself*! :laughing:


----------



## ksJoe (May 31, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*



rider said:


> what on earth are people expecting for a dollar??????



:shrug:

I've been very happy with my free LED lights from harborfreight. They sell them two for $2.49 too. But they keep mailing us coupons for one free, no purchase necessary. So I drop by and pick one up each time we get a coupon. I've gotten 4 so far.


----------



## rider (May 31, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*



paulr said:


> That isn't possible if it's an LED light (unless there's been some amazing recent technology advance). There has to be a boost circuit to create the 3.3 volts or so required to get the led to light up.



I'm used to saying direct driven off of a CR123A ...

At any rate, you're obviously right that the Vf of the LED is certainly going to be above 1.5V.

For good measure, here's the simple boost driver:







And the emitter mounted on the PCB:






And the reflector assembly, the emitter PCB (demonstrating the complete lack of a thermal path), the plastic collar that isolates the spring, and the lower PCB that acts as a (+) contact for the AA cell:


----------



## rider (May 31, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*



stangster said:


> Funny...that's the question you should be asking *yourself*! :laughing:



Honestly, I wasn't expecting it to light up. I was suitably impressed that two out out two actually fired up and ran. :candle:


----------



## Omicron (Jun 6, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*

DOA report: One of the two I rec'd. was DOA.


----------



## ewok8 (Jun 7, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*

Just received 8 more today (will use them all as gifts or just plain giveaways). This is in addition to 6 I bought a month ago. All 8 of the new ones work perfectly. Quality still seems awfully good for one US dollar + shipping. Put Energizer lithiums in 2 that I will put in my adult kids' car's glove boxes. But I tested all the others with Eneloops and they fit & work just fine. I SWEAR that I am finished buying these. Honest!
...........................but now that I think about it, what great Holiday presents for co-workers. Hmm????


----------



## petergunn (Jun 7, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*

Some upgrades - new emitters, new tailcap covers, tailcaps modded to tailstand...













Left to right - XR-C, P4, P4, and original emitter - running of eneloops.

I really like these lights for recycling old parts and having fun modding. You can do really quick and dirty hacks without worrying about breaking them.

-PG


----------



## mccririck (Jun 8, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*

ok which flashlights is it you guys are buying for $1?


----------



## sol-leks (Jun 8, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*

ebay item number: 280442891750


----------



## TorchBoy (Jun 8, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*



sol-leks said:


> ebay item number: 280442891750


Hm...


> We Ship to Worldwide, except Italy, Nigeria, and we do not ship to APO/FPO
> ...
> Q: Hi, shipping to Brazil ? Thanks Fabio
> A: hello terriby sorry donnt ship to you country .,


When "worldwide" doesn't mean worldwide: Shipping fail. :ironic:


----------



## Fichtenelch (Jun 8, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*



petergunn said:


> Some upgrades - new emitters, new tailcap covers, tailcaps modded to tailstand...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice work! I ordered 3 and gave them all away, now i'm waiting for 5 more..maybe i also start upgrading 
These lights are a real bargain for a buck^^


----------



## SixM (Jun 8, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*

We had some tornadoes move through the area Saturday night, had to take cover twice, the second time however, we lost power.
2:30 am. I had one of the dimmer "Police" marked lights, and a 4/7s Mini AA Ti with a 14500 in my pockets. Guess which one got used the most?
With the total darkness, the cheapo light was amazingly adequate for tasks like: going to get gas from the shed, running electrical cords from the generator, crawling under the house to hook up the sump pump, etc.... The handiness of the clicky outweighed the output of the Mini, but the Mini came into play when I needed a light to tailstand, for area lighting.
My little girls had their Ebay lights out and were playing with them, I gave the wife a Streamlight Stylus Pro to use, I guess she kinda sees what I like about me having all my flashlights, she's claimed that Stylus.
After the warnings were lifted we put the kids back to bed and the wife held the fort while I went out to get gas and a couple more extension cords.
It was nice to have all these lights to use, placed in stategic spots for when really needed. I would say to anyone who doesn't have this sort of plan in place, get a few of these and do so now. If you have reservations about the quality (they are bright enough in a time of need) upgrade to better quality lights as time or $$ permits.


Peter, those look great. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fichtenelch (Jun 8, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*



petergunn said:


> Some upgrades - new emitters, new tailcap covers, tailcaps modded to tailstand...
> 
> Left to right - XR-C, P4, P4, and original emitter - running of eneloops.
> 
> ...



I got a question regarding your emitter upgrade, did you just put a cree xr-c p4 on a 8 or 10 mm star in or did you heatsink it to another metal surface?


----------



## mccririck (Jun 8, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*



sol-leks said:


> ebay item number: 280442891750



What are they like unmodded? 10 lumen only?


----------



## Chauncey Gardner (Jun 8, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*



rider said:


> *[long quote removed - DM51]*


 
I was going to chime in with my experience with cheap ebay lights (one worked for a day, the other not at all) until I saw the Romisen posted.

I have owned several of these in the AAA model & all of them put out around 90 lumens OTF (a guesstimate based on other lights side by side) & were of great quality for 13 or so bucks off DX. All of them wound up being gifted after a friend was totally shocked by them.

The rest of the ebay lights for a buck (& always an absurd s&h fee non refundable) are garbage & not worthy of the materials they are made of.

Ebay is also hawking a bunch of fake Lumapower MRV's & given what said was the output of the AA Romisen, it makes me wonder if it's a knock-off of a cheap light. That would be pretty funny if they've stooped to knocking off Romisens


----------



## petergunn (Jun 8, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*



Fichtenelch said:


> I got a question regarding your emitter upgrade, did you just put a cree xr-c p4 on a 8 or 10 mm star in or did you heatsink it to another metal surface?



The P4 emitters were on a mix of 12mm and 14mm disks. I attached them to 3 dimes glues together as a makeshift heatsink and hand filed to fit snug in the tube. A new driver is also required or it isn't much brighter than the original (I used DX 25505).

I have a picture someplace that I might upload if I get a chance.

BTW the original version (2mm shorter with better machining, 2 piece driver/emitter, and wobbly tail stand) is slightly easier to upgrade than the new version - I broke 2 reflectors and one lens upgrading the new version but luckily I had a few spare 18.5mm aluminum reflectors and a glass lens that I could use as replacements.

-PG


----------



## petergunn (Jun 8, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*



mccririck said:


> What are they like unmodded? 10 lumen only?



More like 25-30 lumens - definitely a step brighter the usual ebay junk, but a CREE P4 would be 3-4x brighter. Unmodded these have plastic reflector, lens held in by pressure alone, no heat sinking, and the new version has crappy tailcap cover that wont tailstand (but is quite easy to fix) but they run fine.

-PG


----------



## mccririck (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*

Cool. Where can you buy a glass lens that will fit? And is it possible to fit an OP reflector with the original LED?


----------



## TorchBoy (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*

Hey, too much quoting Chauncey. Can you keep it short and relevant please?


----------



## SixM (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*

I totally disagree with this



Chauncey Gardner said:


> The rest of the ebay lights for a buck (& always an absurd s&h fee non refundable) are garbage & not worthy of the materials they are made of.



It's too bad that you got non working junk, all 15 of mine work.

I just used some of these in a power outage situation and they were far from worthless garbage. I had various Surefire, Fenix, 4/7s, Streamlight lights to choose from, so I wasn't limited to these, just wanted to see how they worked out, and I was well pleased. 
_*YMMV........*_to keep it real. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chauncey Gardner (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*

I'm glad you had a better experience & can "totally disagree" with my mine regarding with the garbage they sell for a buck & make up the real cost in non-refundable "shipping & handling".

I knew I was taking a chance with this type of scam setup & rolled the dice. 
The light does not work & you are out shipping back to China, pay the outrageous shipping on the replacement & still get a p.o.s. that may or may not work. That should be understood up front by the potential buyer. 

I stick by the statement that most of this stuff is a waste of raw materials.

That is keeping it real my friend & I have no idea what YMMV means.

Given you now have 15 lights that satisfy you, perhaps you would sell me one of the Surefire's you have that is neglected?
Cheap of course, with reasonable shipping costs. 
Think about all the 1 dollar lights you could buy with the proceeds...:thumbsup:.

I'll continue to buy inexpensive lights for various reasons & purposes, but they will be quality cheap lights, from sellers like Shiningbeam that don't use scams to make a buck.




TorchBoy said:


> Hey, too much quoting Chauncey. Can you keep it short and relevant please?


 
This really added to the discussion TBoy. 

Every thing I've posted in this thread is relevant to anyone who is new to cpf or looking at lights on ebay. 

If I had found cpf before looking at ebay, I would not have had the negative experiences & wasted money to complain about, correct?


----------



## JaguarDave-in-Oz (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*



Chauncey Gardner said:


> IThe rest of the ebay lights for a buck (& always an absurd s&h fee non refundable)


You're damned right about ALWAYS absurd shipping and handling fees. I just bought six of the one dollar torches and they had the hide to charge me at total of $2.57 to ship the bundle to Australia. Absurd in the extreme and totally against the spirit of ebay, they should have charged me twenty dollars postage!!!!

I know it's not really my place to speak for him but I think Mr Torch Boy might have been simply trying to say that repeating every single one of a previous poster's pictures along with the entire long text of the poster's review in your quote was just a little excessive and might have been rather annoying to readers.


----------



## stangster (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*

SixM, I believe he was referring to "the rest" of the ebay $1.00 lights with high S&H fees and not these extremely satisfying $1.47 lights which, based upon his post, he doesn't seem to have. 

Well, I just received my second batch and yes, they are indeed longer by about 2mm. Looks like it's the tailcap that's been extended. None of the current samples seem to have any of their threads lubed. Mixed bag with regards to beam shape like last time...some "spottier" than others. Brightness seems to be the same. Also, the finish is more matte than the last batch. 

I'm glad I kept 2 from the first batch. Mainly since there's another "version" now. lol

Still the best $1.50 including S&H I've spent in a while.


----------



## DM51 (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*

Would members please bear in mind that when quoting posts, it is usually unnecessary to reproduce a long post in its entirety, especially if it contains a number of images. 

I have removed one long quote above; if the poster concerned wishes to re-post the pertinent part of the quote, he may do so.


----------



## march.brown (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*

If these cheap AA flashlights are three watts , with a 1.5 volt battery the current should be 2 amps ... Is this the case ?

How long does the battery last , about an hour and a quarter ?

How do they perform on AA Eneloops ?

These look to be OK for my Grandchildren and at that price if they lose one it isn't going to matter.
.


----------



## rider (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*



Chauncey Gardner said:


> I'm glad you had a better experience & can "totally disagree" with my mine regarding with the garbage they sell for a buck & make up the real cost in non-refundable "shipping & handling".
> 
> I knew I was taking a chance with this type of scam setup & rolled the dice.
> The light does not work & you are out shipping back to China, pay the outrageous shipping on the replacement & still get a p.o.s. that may or may not work. That should be understood up front by the potential buyer.




Chauncey,
Are you talking about these particular $1 ebay lights or others (it sounded like you were speaking of others in your previous post). This particular light ships for about $.50, making the total $1.50, which is a large part of what makes this a "good" deal- the to-your-door cost of the $1 light isn't $9.99 after shipping is added.


----------



## SixM (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*



Chauncey Gardner said:


> Given you now have 15 lights that satisfy you, perhaps you would sell me one of the Surefire's you have that is neglected?
> Cheap of course, with reasonable shipping costs.
> Think about all the 1 dollar lights you could buy with the proceeds...:thumbsup:.



Actually I have 2 or 3 of these left, so I may or may not order more of these cheap, useful flashlights, that are well worth the $1.47 I paid for each. IMO & YMMV 
Seeing how I gave the rest away, I really don't need to sell any of my other flashlights to fund any new purchases. Neglected or not, I'll be keeping all my others, as they all fit in somewhere in my needs/addiction.


----------



## mccririck (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*

I ordered one. Yes just one. Hopefully it's a good one...


----------



## mccririck (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*



petergunn said:


> *More like 25-30 lumens* - definitely a step brighter the usual ebay junk, but a CREE P4 would be 3-4x brighter. Unmodded these have plastic reflector, lens held in by pressure alone, no heat sinking, and the new version has crappy tailcap cover that wont tailstand (but is quite easy to fix) but they run fine.
> 
> -PG



I very much doubt they are 25-30 lumens when the Fenix E01 is only 10 lumens: http://www.heinnie.com/Flashlights/Fenix/Fenix-E01/p-97-403-2833/


----------



## Chauncey Gardner (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*



rider said:


> Chauncey,
> Are you talking about these particular $1 ebay lights or others (it sounded like you were speaking of others in your previous post). This particular light ships for about $.50, making the total $1.50, which is a large part of what makes this a "good" deal- the to-your-door cost of the $1 light isn't $9.99 after shipping is added.


 
No, and looking at the lights (like the Romisen) they are better than the junk I first picked up. It was that frustration that led me to cpf.

I would have no problem at all picking up a decent Romisen for a buck & a half. It just makes me wonder how they are procured. I've never paid less than $15 bucks for a Romisen & all of them have worked flawlessly & been surprisingly bright & well made. My opinion from experience (maybe a dozen or so cheap DX Ultrafire's & Romisen's) is that brand in particular is more like a cheap Fenix with fewer settings & less sophistication.
Anodizing has been good & uniform on all of them & the beam quality & tint has rivaled (or exceeded) some much more expensive lights.

I've given away many of the Romisen's in CR 123, AA & AAA to friends who later got hooked on flashlights as a hobby.

The stuff from ebay wound up becoming objects for plinking with a .22 & the remains recycled.

I'd take a link to a genuine Romisen AA for $1.50 & happily try it out & report back.

I don't want anyone getting turned off of a bargain, but I'd also not want to see this stuff in landfills either.

I know some of the sellers on ebay are decent, but there are also plenty that don't care if they ship knowingly defective lights, because returning them to get back 99 cents is not something most will go to the time, trouble & expense over.
I think my experience is pretty relevant to new flashaholics (given I've wandered the same path as many w/ regard to ebay & other disapointments). 

I'm all in for a bargain & would love to report back on a _positive _ebay cheapo light experience.

edit:



JaguarDave-in-Oz said:


> You're damned right about ALWAYS absurd shipping and handling fees. I just bought six of the one dollar torches and they had the hide to charge me at total of $2.57 to ship the bundle to Australia. Absurd in the extreme and totally against the spirit of ebay, they should have charged me twenty dollars postage!!!!
> 
> I know it's not really my place to speak for him but I think Mr Torch Boy might have been simply trying to say that repeating every single one of a previous poster's pictures along with the entire long text of the poster's review in your quote was just a little excessive and might have been rather annoying to readers.


 
Dave, $2.57 sounds pretty cheap to me for the whole bundle. If I'm missing some sarcastic humor so be it.

Point taken about the repeat, but when I'm talking about specific experience with a given light & brand under discussion & would like to see people new avoid mistakes I've made......

Getting a bit tired of seeing posts like torchboy's that literally add zero to discussion & sick of the lack of courtesy & civility in general at times on the internet. 
I expect to_ give_ and _recieve _courteous communication when talking face to face, & don't care for the faceless annonymity & bad manners that seem to increasingly prevail. 

So, apologies extended to anyone who thinks my post was off topic.


----------



## stangster (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*



mccririck said:


> I very much doubt they are 25-30 lumens when the Fenix E01 is only 10 lumens


Ebay $1.47 on left, Arc AAA (about 10 lumens) on right. 5-6ft from a bamboo screen.
Check out post #16 for more pics.






Chauncey, you will not regret spending $1.50 total (including S&H) for this light. 

People, this is not a $25 light. You don't have to budget your income or skip several lunches to afford this. Seriously, who doesn't have $1.50 in change somewhere just lying around?


----------



## mccririck (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*



Chauncey Gardner said:


> Dave, $2.57 sounds pretty cheap to me for the whole bundle. *If I'm missing some sarcastic humor so be it.*
> 
> Point taken about the repeat, but when I'm talking about specific experience with a given light & brand under discussion & would like to see people new avoid mistakes I've made......
> 
> ...



:laughing:


----------



## petergunn (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*



mccririck said:


> I very much doubt they are 25-30 lumens when the Fenix E01 is only 10 lumens: http://www.heinnie.com/Flashlights/Fenix/Fenix-E01/p-97-403-2833/



I have a Fenix E01 with is pretty nice :thumbsup:although its been displaced from my keyring by my iTP A1. The ebay light is much brighter then the E01.

-PG


----------



## petergunn (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*



mccririck said:


> Cool. Where can you buy a glass lens that will fit? And is it possible to fit an OP reflector with the original LED?



DX 5630 for the lens (pretty sure anyway) - excellent tight fit for the original version but very very tight on the new version (it seems ~0.1mm diameter less). You might be able to force it into the new one but it wont come out again - you might need to grind it slightly.

DX 5951 / DX 5960 are excellent reflector replacements. I used one of these in reverse to push everything back inside after building my upgraded pill/heatsink.

-PG


----------



## mccririck (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*



petergunn said:


> I have a Fenix E01 with is pretty nice :thumbsup:although its been displaced from my keyring by my iTP A1. The ebay light is much brighter then the E01.
> 
> -PG



Cool, thanks. Looking forward to getting mine then.


----------



## petergunn (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*



mccririck said:


> Cool, thanks. Looking forward to getting mine then.



Although its brighter don't expect comparable quality - Fenix is sweet. The ebay light has crunchy threads, isn't properly water proof, dusty reflector and lens with minor scratches, lame tailcap cover (on new ones) etc. but then the E01 costs 10x more 

-PG


----------



## mike.s (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*



Chauncey Gardner said:


> I have no idea what YMMV means.


Googletard.


> Given you now have 15 lights that satisfy you, perhaps you would sell me one of the Surefire's you have that is neglected?
> Cheap of course, with reasonable shipping costs...I'll continue to buy inexpensive lights for various reasons & purposes, but they will be quality cheap lights, from sellers like Shiningbeam that don't use scams to make a buck.


You keep complaining about "scam" shipping costs. $1.50 per (consider it free shipping) is a good deal. Sure, you can expect an occasional bad one. Unfortunately, one of the two (!!, big spender) you bought was bad. 

Sure, you can pay Shiningbeam $18.50 plus shipping (the cheapest one I could find on their site) for something which you could exchange easier (they can ship a bad one, too). But, for that, you could also buy 12 of the eBay ones, and probably get at least 11 working ones. I got 6/6 good ones. From the posts here, the number of bad ones is exceptionally small.


> This really added to the discussion TBoy.


It added much more than your quoting an entire post, including pictures. At least he took the time and effort to edit his post, instead of simply clicking "reply" and posting.


----------



## march.brown (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*

I noticed that you can buy ten 3W CR123 Luxeon LED Flashlights for $28-38 (£19-45) on *-Bay from greenforcecells , item 130394025345.

It seems to be very cheap for ten torches ... I don't know what they are actually like , but they would be great to leave in the car forever with a lithium primary fitted ... Everyone in the family could have one , even the ones you don't like ... Maybe I should have said particularly the ones you don't like.


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/10-pcs-3W-CR1...iewItem&pt=US_Flashlights&hash=item1e5c16ed81

Has anyone bought one (or more) of these yet , as they also sell them singly ?
.


----------



## SixM (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*

80 lumen light for less than $3....looks like a deal to me. I won't be testing the waters on this one though, I have a 4/7s Turbo 123 warm with extras inbound so my flashlight collecting is done for a while. 


Edit:
I just seen this, http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/3W-Watt-CR123...iewItem&pt=US_Flashlights&hash=item20b11fad01 maybe I will try one.


----------



## mccririck (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*

Pity they are CR123.


----------



## march.brown (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*



mccririck said:


> Pity they are CR123.


 But for that money , they are ideal for leaving in the car forever (just in case) ... CR123 primaries seem to be perhaps the best batteries at the moment to cope with the higher temperatures in a car glove box ... I'm toying with the idea of getting a couple just to play with (and for the car).

Then , the car would have a single AA torch with a lithium battery in , plus a three AAA torch with lithiums plus (maybe) a 123 torch as well (just in case) ... Should be OK as long as I take my two iTP A3 keyring torches and my iTP A2 EDC.

Can't have too many torches.
.


----------



## mcnair55 (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*



march.brown said:


> If these cheap AA flashlights are three watts , with a 1.5 volt battery the current should be 2 amps ... Is this the case ?
> 
> How long does the battery last , about an hour and a quarter ?
> 
> ...



George Home Bargains have these in a clear out for less than 3 quid for the kids.








In black Blue or grey


----------



## sol-leks (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*

Hmmm I've tried these cheapo 1 dollar AA lights and liked them maybe its time to a try the cr123 equivalent? That cr123 light from greenforcecells looks tempting, or should I maybe get mxdl 3W off of DX(sku 2097)? Or something else? Must be 1xcr123 and lets say, under 8 bucks.


----------



## march.brown (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*

Well , in a moment of weakness today , I sent for two of the 3 Watt CR123 torches for a total of £5-43 including postage ... I had another moment of weakness and sent for four of the 3 Watt 1AA torches for £4-46 including postage ... £9-89 and all that I'm getting is two CR123 torches plus four 1AA torches ... Shame that the batteries were not included in the price ... Not certain how many will be given away , but the Grandchildren will no doubt persuade me to part with a couple of the AA torches ... Their father already has all my old AA rechargeables (non-LSD) and two of my chargers , so he will be able to keep the boys lit.

The torches should arrive in a few weeks or so ... I'm on the countdown now.

Perhaps I should have got more ... Torches I mean , not Grandchildren.

If only my Wife spent this much (or little) on six pairs of shoes.
.


----------



## march.brown (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*



sol-leks said:


> Hmmm I've tried these cheapo 1 dollar AA lights and liked them maybe its time to a try the cr123 equivalent? That cr123 light from greenforcecells looks tempting, or should I maybe get mxdl 3W off of DX(sku 2097)? Or something else? Must be 1xcr123 and lets say, *under 8 bucks*.


 *$7-96* for two of these CR123s including postage.

You would have a few pennies change out of your $8.

You gotta do it !
.


----------



## sol-leks (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*

so you think I should do the ebay one?


----------



## march.brown (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*



sol-leks said:


> so you think I should do the ebay one?


 Well , I will be able to tell you more in a few weeks when my two CR123 torches arrive from the Ebay seller ... In the meantime , for under $8 for two , you may as well get a couple.

If they work well , you can give one to a "loved one" and keep the other ... If they don't work well , you can give them both away to people that you don't really like ... If they don't know anything about torches , they will think you are a very nice person ... If you give one to your boss , you might get promotion earlier or a Xmas bonus.

Life is amazing if you know how to manipulate people.

"Old age and cunning" will always beat "young and inexperienced".

Remember that there are two types of information ... "Useless" and "That which you keep to yourself".

Anyway , go for the torches ... You can't lose much ($7-96) and you might even like them.
.


----------



## stangster (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*



march.brown said:


> Remember that there are two types of information ... "Useless" and "That which you keep to yourself".


haha..haven't heard that since college. That statement's true most of the time but I'm glad whoever first posted about these $1.50~ lights in the last thread didn't abide by it.


----------



## march.brown (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*



march.brown said:


> "Old age and cunning" will always beat "young and inexperienced"


 There might be an exception to the rule if the "young and inexperienced" is a good looking boy and the boss is a frustrated , middle-aged , divorced woman.
.


----------



## boomhauer (Jun 14, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*

7 for 7 with my order. At ~$1.50/pc shipped, no complaints whatsoever.


----------



## nitram55 (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*

Just received 2 of these both work fine, fun torches for the money whats not to like.

Martin


----------



## march.brown (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*

Well , the four AA torches have arrived ... Cleaned the threads and lubed the very thin O-Rings and painted a bit of Servisol on the spring and threads etc ... They all work great ... Four AA torches including postage for $5-73 (£3-90) is amazingly cheap ... This is the first torch where the rechargeable battery will be far more expensive than the torch itself.

The torch weighs 22.9 grams empty and is 94mm long and 19mm wide ... The metalwork is obviously thin and the end caps are not too easy to screw on , but nevertheless they are cheap and they do work ... The black finish is better than I expected for the money ... The Grandchildren will love them , though I will keep two for myself , if only to remind me that basic torches don't have to be expensive.
.


----------



## InHisName (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*

march.brown:
What is the Servisol that you mentioned ? Is that like a conductive grease or oil ? Where is it sold ?


----------



## mike.s (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*



InHisName said:


> march.brown:
> What is the Servisol that you mentioned ? Is that like a conductive grease or oil ? Where is it sold ?


It's an insulating film. Or maybe one of these.

Seriously, I have no idea why you can't use Google, or why the OP used a completely ambiguous name.


----------



## march.brown (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*

I should have mentioned that it was Servisol Super 10 in my earlier post.

*Servisol Super 10 (200ml aerosol spray)*​​​​​​_A high purity electrical cleaner and mechanical lubricant for contacts, switches and relays. Removes grease, tarnish, oxidation and other contaminants from contact surfaces, and leaves a conductive lubricating film._​

This is the one that I bought on Ebay ... We used to use the ordinary Servisol at work ... Shame that I didn't think of borrowing a couple of cans before I retired.

I just shake the can then spray a little into the plastic cap off the Servisol can and apply with a small brush or cotton bud to the relevant parts such as the spring , threads and positive contact on the head ... Seems to work OK ... This can will last for ever at the rate that I use it.

.


----------



## pri0n (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*

Just got the 7 i ordered and all work. Gonna be great give aways and I like that they are clickies.


----------



## JaguarDave-in-Oz (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*

My six arrived today. All work fine and all the same brightness and tint. That's more consistent than any of my other much more expensive brands that I have multiples of.


----------



## mccririck (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*

Mine arrived and I'm quite impressed.


----------



## Zatoichi (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*



JaguarDave-in-Oz said:


> My six arrived today. All work fine and all the same brightness and tint. That's more consistent than any of my other much more expensive brands that I have multiples of.



Do you mean they're all equally sickly purple?


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*

~

I ordered 6 of these just for giveaways or hosts .

Arrived in a week ... and I was SO shocked ..... that they ALL worked.

Not very bright ... but OK for finding something you dropped.

All with good white tint too .


I'd say ..... worth a dollar ....... and great for child flashaholics ... to get em interested .


~


----------



## Tuikku (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*



TooManyGizmos said:


> ~
> All with good white tint too .





Lucky you, mine are far on the bluish side.

Should I perhaps get a couple more, just to see if theres difference :thinking:


----------



## boomhauer (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*

All of mine are also blueish. Could be worse - coulda spent $13 for a Fenix E01 with the same tint.  j/k, I'm sure the Fenix is a fine light, still blue, but different in performance and purpose.


----------



## JaguarDave-in-Oz (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*



boomhauer said:


> All of mine are also blueish. Could be worse - coulda spent $13 for a Fenix E01 with the same tint.


or worse, spent fifty on a quark and got that even uglier green.......


----------



## boomhauer (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*

a "fitty" for blue (or green) would hurt a little more...:mecry:


----------



## JaguarDave-in-Oz (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*

Funny, I gave my wife one of my six "dollar blues" last night to replace her akoray that has more modes than she'll ever need and the danced a little jig for being so happy to finally have a plain and simple torch that just shines when it's on and goes dark when it's off. It's a winner.


----------



## petergunn (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*

FYI - I think the 3xAA "11-LED Adjustable Camping Light Lantern" from Meritline ($3.80 - was $2.20 recently) has the same emitter - only 11 of them :naughty:

-PG


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*



Tuikku said:


> Lucky you, mine are far on the bluish side.
> 
> Should I perhaps get a couple more, just to see if theres difference :thinking:



Well , yes , you are correct . After checkin mine tonite in darkness , they all are slightly bluish also . 

But I prefer that over yellow , purple or green.

Can't complain much for a dollar light.
I 've had worse luck with cheap $40 lights.

~


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*

I bought several of the .99 cent ebay lights and when the finally came in, they had this really nasty toxic smell to them. The smell even stuck to my hands. I wouldn't even think of giving these to friends (I would to enemies though ) so I just have them stored away. 
Oh well....you win some, you lose some.


----------



## boomhauer (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*



fishinfool said:


> I bought several of the .99 cent ebay lights and when the finally came in, they had this really nasty toxic smell to them. The smell even stuck to my hands. I wouldn't even think of giving these to friends (I would to enemies though ) so I just have them stored away.
> Oh well....you win some, you lose some.


 
Probably fresh rubber outgassing from the tailcaps. Given some time, the smell should diminish.


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*



boomhauer said:


> Probably fresh rubber outgassing from the tailcaps. Given some time, the smell should diminish.


 
That's what I'm hoping for so until then they will be stored away. 

.


----------



## LightningRod (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*

Got mine today. Wife noticed the smell right away, I had to stick my nose much closer to notice. I then picked up my Fenix L1T and sniffed it, no smell. One of my ebay lights actually produces a white-ish light, the other two are blue. Here's a wall shot, left most light is the white ebay light, right most light is a Fenix L1T v2.0 on low (advertised 16 lumens).

Brightness level inconsistent because I just stuck some old alkalines in them. Will run them with fully charged eneloops this weekend, or maybe pick up some more of those Lowe's lithiums.

Anyone done a runtime test on theirs yet? I have one going on 3.5 hours so far, wonder if it'll make it through the night.


----------



## mccririck (Jun 29, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*

I have compared my $1 AA light to the Duracell 3AAA Traveller I got for £2.99 in Home Bargains and the Duracell is better. the $1 isnt bad though, good for the money, but it's hotspot is smaller and weaker, although it has more spill.


----------



## Fichtenelch (Jun 29, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*

Can anyone tell how to disassemble?


----------



## yomuppet (Jun 29, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*

Received my 5 -- 1 of them is pretty weak, and very blue.

The rest are nice for $1.xx, but probably not worth more than $5 IMO.

Cheers.


----------



## boomhauer (Jun 29, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*

This deal is dead - for me at least. The first seven I ordered were terrific, so I ordered 12 more. The second batch is about half as bright as the first. Clearly different leds, about half the size of the first batch. 

The finish on this latest batch is very shiny, which accentuates the mediocre machining, and gone are the previous detachable wrist bands with keyrings - just cheapo bands now, with no rings. The tint is not blue at all, but this is not enough to make up for its shortcomings.

Classic bait and switch, it seems. Well, just what the heck did I expect for a dollar, anyway? These are probably priced right, now. But the earlier models - I felt like I got more than I paid for.


----------



## sol-leks (Jun 29, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*

Awwww, that's a bummer I just ordered 12 as well. I was going to give them out as part favors.


----------



## boomhauer (Jun 29, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*

Hopefully it was just my (bad) luck of the draw, and perhaps this manufacturer just used the components available at that time. But these guys are not dumb either, and probably know when it's time to switch the bait. Reference the AKOray K-106. That's the risk we take, we who spin the wheel of budget lights!

This latest batch wil go to pre-flasholic kids, rather than adults - although I imagine that these flashlights would do OK in a pinch. They are just not quite as bright or pretty as the others.


----------



## novalover (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*

well ordered one of these badboys today we'll see if they are worth a dollar lol


----------



## SoTX (Jul 3, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*

Mine arrived in about a week, nice looking light for .99. The threads were dry but a little lube fixed that. 
I like the tiny size and single mode.


----------



## mcnair55 (Jul 3, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*



mccririck said:


> I have compared my $1 AA light to the Duracell 3AAA Traveller I got for £2.99 in Home Bargains and the Duracell is better. the $1 isnt bad though, good for the money, but it's hotspot is smaller and weaker, although it has more spill.



Those £2.99 lights are good and great for a trip to the loo at silly o clock with the red filter on.


----------



## sol-leks (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*

Got a dozen of these and yeah, he definitely pulled a bait and switch on us. These 12 are maybe half as bright as the original and of far poorer quality. The lanyards are particularly more junky and arrived not attached to the lights and they are almost impossible to attach on your own. I mean I guess they still aren't terrible but not as awesome as one might imagine. They will still make okay giveaways.


----------



## march.brown (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*

I have four of these and they are OK to give away to the Children and Grandchildren and non-flashaholic friends ... They will be pleased with them (for free) particularly as mine are now fitted with Duracell batteries ... My AA torches are the same as yours by the sounds of it.

However , I have now bought a total of five MXDL single AAA torches which are far better than those AA ones even though both sizes say that they are 3W ... The AAA are brighter and are better made ... The MXDL AAA ones have been (sort of) lubricated prior to dispatch ... This had to be cleaned off and re-lubricated though as there was some grittiness in the twistie.

All five of my MXDLs have a bright endcap fitted ... Some are available with a black endcap fitted , but I haven't tried these ... They also have a very strong pocket clip ... They are about the same price as the AA torches but in my opinion , they are much nicer ... Still a slightly bluish tint , but for the money great value ... Being slightly smaller , the AAA is a more convenient size for a lady to carry ... With a lithium battery fitted , these would be great for those people that hardly ever use a torch ... The lithium primaries are availably dated at least 2023 , so great for the job ... The ordinary Duracells that I use are dated 2015 , so still OK in a gift torch.
.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*

~

march.brown ,

Could you give an Ebay No. for those MXDL single AAA torches which are far better than those AA ones.....as you say .

I'd like to get a few ..... I also prefer AAA sizes .

Thanks ...... TMG

~


----------



## boomhauer (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*



sol-leks said:


> Got a dozen of these and yeah, he definitely pulled a bait and switch on us. These 12 are maybe half as bright as the original and of far poorer quality. The lanyards are particularly more junky and arrived not attached to the lights and they are almost impossible to attach on your own. I mean I guess they still aren't terrible but not as awesome as one might imagine. They will still make okay giveaways.


 
I emailed a mild complaint to the seller about this, and he decided to refund $3.00 for the 12 units I purchased. Small gesture, but something.


----------



## sol-leks (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*

I left the seller some bad feedback and now they are upset with me. If they are going to change stock they need to change the item page. Honestly they are still decent lights when you consider the price, but I don't like being tricked.


----------



## boomhauer (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*

I left good feedback, but only because they make no explicit claims on their item page (other than 3W, which is bull in any case). Still felt like I got what I paid for, but was kinda spoiled with the first batch.


----------



## march.brown (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*



TooManyGizmos said:


> ~
> 
> march.brown ,
> 
> ...


 Item was 220628110448 ... I paid £0.99 for three torches but the postage was £4.49 so the total was £5-48 for the three ... So , £1-83 each ... I really like them ... You can find these for sale singly just to try them ... The title actually says "3 X 3 Watt Lexeon 1 X AAA" ... I think they have mis-spelt Luxeon.

Bear in mind that these AAA torches are larger than the iTP A3 torches ... Nevertheless , I like them ... It's almost a shame to give them away to the kids ... They can certainly have all four of the AA ones though.

I realise that these AAA torches are much more expensive (at £1-83 each including postage) than the AA £1 ones , but I 'm happy with them ... You aren't going to get the tint of your choice or perfectly square-cut threads , but they are OK ... In the Pound-shops in the UK , I've had torches that make this torch feel like a mega-expensive one ... The pound-shop torches are OK for storing batteries in though.

Try one MXDL first to see what you think ... I bought two individually , then three from a different seller and they are the same torch ... They have a bright end-cap ... Not certain whether the ones with the black end-caps are the same even though they also say MXDL.

Good luck.
.


----------



## mfm (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*



sol-leks said:


> I left the seller some bad feedback and now they are upset with me. If they are going to change stock they need to change the item page. Honestly they are still decent lights when you consider the price, but I don't like being tricked.



So what was the trick? That a bunch of flashaholics hyped each other up on some forum and because of that that had very high expectations?

There were obviously 100.000's of lights sold before you bought any, and there will 100.000's more, probably with the quality varying up and down.


----------



## Zatoichi (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*

mfm, while I see what you're getting at, if a seller uses the same photos and same description in the same listing, it's reasonable to expect you'll get the same item every time you order it.


----------



## JaguarDave-in-Oz (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*



sol-leks said:


> I left the seller some bad feedback and now they are upset with me. If they are going to change stock they need to change the item page. .


Wow. I don't blame him.

I reckon you must have tricked yourself, you based your choice on what you read here instead of on the ebay ad. 

The seller hasn't done anything to warrant bad feedback.


----------



## sol-leks (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*

What I read here is why I bought them the first time. I bought 12 more because the first one was good but they changed the product and left the page the same. You are of course entitled to your opinion, but I think that is dishonest.


----------



## march.brown (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*

I paid for some rubber O-rings on Ebay and after three weeks I emailed them to ask where the O-rings were ... I had an email back to say that they were not in stock , so I left bad feedback ... They didn't have the courtesy to tell me that they were out of stock.

I had a telephone call from Hong Kong and the nice lady asked me if I would please remove my negative feedback as it would affect their sales ... I told the lady NO ... A few minutes after that I had another call asking me (pleading) to please consider removing my negative feedback and that a refund had been made to me ... After a bit of arguing , I relented and said that I would remove the negative feedback and she was deliriously happy.

I'm not certain how much the phone calls cost from Hong Kong to the UK , but the O-rings were only about £2-00 ... I don't know how she got my phone number , perhaps from a telephone directory.
.


----------



## JaguarDave-in-Oz (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*



sol-leks said:


> What I read here is why I bought them the first time. I.............. You are of course entitled to your opinion, but I think that is dishonest.


the ebay seller has no responsibility for what was written here nor any obligation to ensure his product conforms to what was written by onlookers in this fourm.

Thank you, yes, of course I'm entitled to my opinion, that's why I gave it. 

No-one's been dishonest, you've just been naive in your assumptions about what you'll get and sought to lay-off on the seller.


----------



## Zatoichi (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*



JaguarDave-in-Oz said:


> the ebay seller has no responsibility for what was written here nor any obligation to ensure his product conforms to what was written by onlookers in this fourm.
> 
> Thank you, yes, of course I'm entitled to my opinion, that's why I gave it.
> 
> No-one's been dishonest, you've just been naive in your assumptions about what you'll get and sought to lay-off on the seller.



You've missed out the part where he explains he bought one first, then ordered another 12 on the strength of the one he bought, and they were different and lower quality. So he only bought one on the strength of what he read here - the other 12 lower quality ones were on the strength of the sample he bought. It might be expected on ebay, but it's never the less either an accidental error on the seller's part, or dishonesty as the listing was unchanged.


----------



## sol-leks (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*

Thank you Zatoichi, couldn't say it better myself. I'm not sure why this person has chosen to criticize me twice without reading what I've written, but that's the internet for you.


----------



## JaguarDave-in-Oz (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*



Zatoichi said:


> You've missed out the part where he explains he bought one first, then ordered another 12 on the strength of the one he bought, and they were different and lower quality.


No, I've not missed that aspect at all.

It is well known across thw world that manufacturers and sellers of high volume el-cheapo goods use various suppliers between batches, as is their right in every way, and it is naive to expect that with these sorts of dollar items such would not occur.

I would also add that if the buyer did indeed base a decision to buy omn this thread he would be well aware that the quality and other aspects vary from batch to batch as it is clearly mentioned by more than one recipient towards the end of the first page of this thread.

The point you are missing is that the goods conform to the ebay advertisement at the time of each purchase so there is no deceptive conduct on the part of the seller at all and therefore negative feedback is unwarranted and churlish.


----------



## DM51 (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*

You've both had your say, so let's drop the dispute now, please; otherwise it will sour this thread unnecessarily.


----------



## JaguarDave-in-Oz (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*

Message received and understood. I shall say no more on the matter.


----------



## sol-leks (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: $1 AA lights from Ebay*

I'd like to say one more thing on the matter and hope that I won't get in trouble for it. Despite your insults, I've taken what you said into consideration and I see your point. I still don't feel this warrants a good rating, but you are right that maybe it doesn't deserve a bad review, so I am choosing to go neutral. I don't think it is unreasonable to let people know that the products is not always going to be the same from one shipment to the next.

Ok, I'm done.


----------



## boomhauer (Jul 11, 2010)

Sol-leks, I understand your point exactly. The pic of the led and the pics/description of the "detachable keychain" are no longer accurate. The seller should change it. 

I see the total price is now down to $1.37 including shipping. Not nearly enough sweetener for me - I've been spoiled!


----------



## Zelph81 (Jul 12, 2010)

I just received my four lights today. 2 were item #260500365847 and the other 2 were item #280442891750. Here are my first impressions. Bear in mind I'm a layman in the world of flashlights, so don't expect too much...

Item 280442891750: $1.00 + $0.37 shipping = $1.37 total. Very noticeable rubber smell, as mentioned by others; it doesn't really bother me, but it's there. The construction seems pretty good considering the price. The lens seems pretty shoddy... smudges, poor cut, and other minor imperfections easily noticeable. No rubber O-ring (probably not that it would benefit it any). Lanyard is included, but not attached; looks like it would be pretty hard to attach it. The activation button on one has a nice solid click and turns on/off nicely, while the other is pretty crappy... hard to explain, sorry. The lights themselves are a nice warm tint, which was a pleasant surprise since others mentioned it being blue. One has a noticeable purple pattern in the hotspot, even though the rest of the light is definitely a warm yellowish/orangeish color. The circuitry or something is pretty shoddy however as the lights keep fluctuating between its standard setting, to very dim, and off, and anywhere in-between. This is especially problematic with the one that has the tail cap clicky issue. Overall these lights are ok, but not that good or reliable. However, I wasn't expecting much anyhow for that price point and so I'm not disappointed in buying them.

Item 260500365847: $0.99 + $0.57 shipping = $1.56 total. Everything about these lights seem to be of far better quality than the previous. This one also has a rubber smell, but not noticeable in normal handling. The construction is pretty good considering the price. The lens is smaller, cleaner, and looks very good compared to the other lights. This light has a rubber O-ring, which was very surprising. It also comes with an included lanyard attached and a metal split o-ring. It looks just like in the picture posted on ebay. It does differentiate from the one posted on ebay in that it unscrews near the head rather than the tail to insert the battery. The tail caps have a secure and solid feel to activate the lights. They tail stand nicely, even with the lanyard attached, unlike the other lights which don't. The light itself is a slightly blue tint. These lights are quite a bit brighter (probably 2x) and have a much cleaner and crisp light pattern than the other ones. The patter of the beam spill is a rounded square, I imagine because of the crenulated bezel. The crenulated bezel, aside from looking nicer, I think will also help protect the lens better from getting scratched. The circuitry seems better than the others - they tend to stay at the standard level for the most part, though they will occasionally fluctuate also. I am actually really quite pleased and impressed with these little lights! They are better in every respect than the other lights (unless you prefer a warm over a cool tint). For $1.56 per light shipped (less .05 for each additional because of combined shipping) this is a great buy! These lights also are designed better in that they don't roll nearly as much as the others and have a better grip in the hand. In my opinion they even look better than the other lights. One thing I'm not too fond of though is the etching on the head "POLICE 3W" - it is a minor thing though. I definitely plan to get some more of these lights!


----------



## boomhauer (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks for that, Zelph81. Sounds like the second light you described is very similar to the previous generation of the first light. I liked those, so I might roll the dice with a couple of these "police" models.


----------



## petergunn (Jul 12, 2010)

I bought a couple of these before I discovered 280442891750. Not very good IMHO. Definitely not comparable with the first round of lights people received on this thread (dimmer, not as well built). So either these have god a *lot* better or 280442891750 has got a *lot* worse. I suspect its the latter .

Good luck anyway 

I think the $2.84 CR123 with the Edison KLC8 emitter is currently the best quality extreme budget ebay light right now.

-PG


----------



## boomhauer (Jul 12, 2010)

Well I can vouch for the -1750 having gotten a lot worse. I assume the CR123 light you were referring to is 140410596609, but I only see a price of $3.98... wondering how you worked out a deal for $2.84 (not necessarily a deal-breaker anyway).


----------



## petergunn (Jul 12, 2010)

boomhauer said:


> Well I can vouch for the -1750 having gotten a lot worse. I assume the CR123 light you were referring to is 140410596609, but I only see a price of $3.98... wondering how you worked out a deal for $2.84 (not necessarily a deal-breaker anyway).



You buy 10 for $28.40  (#130398063880)

Bit of a leap of faith required at that price but I quite like the 350ma driver + KLC8 emitter so they are useful for spare parts as well as being pretty decent lights (once you fix the plastic pill). I have a plan to try and mod one to be an extremely short AA light (78mm) :naughty:

-PG


----------



## sol-leks (Jul 12, 2010)

I notice they are both from the same seller so I'd be skeptical about ordering them again. I wouldn't be surprised if the ones you found to be good suddenly were much crappier on a second purchase as happened to the rest of us with the other ones. They look tempting but I am def not trusting that seller again.

I think I may be done with these super budget lights for a while. With all the money I've spent on them I could have gotten another nice light by now.

It is possible to get a really nice light for cheap, but its just so hard to find any kind of regularity with these vendors, especially on ebay.


----------



## petergunn (Jul 12, 2010)

sol-leks said:


> I notice they are both from the same seller so I'd be skeptical about ordering them again. I wouldn't be surprised if the ones you found to be good suddenly were much crappier on a second purchase as happened to the rest of us with the other ones. They look tempting but I am def not trusting that seller again...



Lol... that seller is definitely clueless. 

Take the CR123 light as an example:

Vendor claims:


80 lumens
3W Luxeon emitter
Twist switch at the middle
Actual:


210 lumens (I know - its less OTF - but thats the LED spec)
Edison KLC8 emitter
Clickie switch at end
march.brown got two 3xAAA 9-LED lights ordering the same product :shakehead

Total lottery! Im just glad I got good ones :laughing:

-PG


----------



## boomhauer (Jul 12, 2010)

Gotcha - the new listing is now 140424135477, btw (for the CR123 lights, that is). Interesting, thanks.


----------



## march.brown (Jul 13, 2010)

petergunn said:


> Lol... that seller is definitely clueless.
> 
> Take the CR123 light as an example:
> 
> ...


 I'm still waiting for a replacement for the replacement ... The one 123 torch that I received is now in the possession of my Wife and is great value ... I just hope that the one that is in the post to me is as good ... I just wish that this seller would get it right.

The two 3AAA , 9 LED torches that came by mistake are actually OK and quite bright , but I didn't order these ... The seller didn't want them back , so that's another couple of torches to give away.

If I knew definitely that the seller would get it right , I would order some more just to keep in the childrens and friends cars ... Stick a 123 primary in and forget about it for a few years.

I hope other buyers have better luck than me ... If you go for the job lot of ten 123 torches , I suppose you stand a fair chance of getting a few of the correct ones !
.


----------



## novalover (Jul 13, 2010)

got mine today quality is laughable . I instantly had to mess with the clickie switch:mecry: but it does work now , for how long who knows.brightness is fair not too bad of color white mostly. if it keeps working it will be worth the dollar plus shipping .


----------



## march.brown (Jul 14, 2010)

march.brown said:


> I'm still waiting for a *replacement for the replacement* ... The one 123 torch that I received is now in the possession of my Wife and is great value ... I just hope that the one that is in the post to me is as good ... I just wish that this seller would get it right.
> 
> The two 3AAA , 9 LED torches that came by mistake are actually OK and quite bright , but I didn't order these ... The seller didn't want them back , so that's another couple of torches to give away.
> 
> ...


 Well , I received *two* replacement torches this time and again both are *3AAA 9 LED* torches ... I now have *four* wrong items , so I have contacted Ebay and it is now in their hands.

I explained to the seller in great detail that the wrong item was nothing like the advertised item ... I explained in English as I have no understanding of any of the Chinese dialects ... To me , unfortunately , Mandarin is something orange that we have at Xmas.

Trouble is , the proper CR123 torch is great ... At least that is what my Wife tells me.

If only the seller had looked in the boxes as I suggested , then I would have had the correct torch now (perhaps).

I don't want my money back , I want the right torch ... It's not a lot to ask surely ?

I will keep you all informed as things eventually develop.

p.s. I hope all the other buyers of this CR123 torch have better luck than me.
.


----------



## mcnair55 (Jul 14, 2010)

That is why I normally not bother with these,it always ends up **** up for me but just recently things have been better in my purchases of other non light items from HK and China.


----------

